# DIMC MBBS Application Deadline??



## shahmeerlodi (Jul 2, 2014)

can somebody please tell me the dimc mbbs 2014-15 application deadline? their website has no useful information


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

There is no (obvious) deadline and it's first come first serve...

- - - Updated - - -

It means you still have time to apply.


----------



## shahlakh (Jul 1, 2014)

Thrushe42 said:


> There is no (obvious) deadline and it's first come first serve...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> It means you still have time to apply.


Hi. I wanted ask one question related to the submission of DIMC application form via email. See I have done my SAT 2. The only problem that I am finding right now is that I have my unofficial sat score report already provided by the SAT collegeboard themselves. So is it worthy to send a scan of that unofficial report? will they accept it or not? I had already sent an email to DIMC regarding this issue but there seems to be no response from them till now.
Can you please tell me what I should do? 
Thanks for any help


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes, they will accept a scan or a screenshot of your marks. But they'll ask for the official marks as well (just in case). They specifically asked for a screenshot of my marks. They take about 1-2 days to reply sometimes, don't worry  . Speaking of which I have to send them mine too. Good Luck!


----------



## shahlakh (Jul 1, 2014)

Thrushe42 said:


> Yes, they will accept a scan or a screenshot of your marks. But they'll ask for the official marks as well (just in case). They specifically asked for a screenshot of my marks. They take about 1-2 days to reply sometimes, don't worry  . Speaking of which I have to send them mine too. Good Luck!


Screenshot.....ummmm u mean like I have to take a picture of the scores on the computer and send them? is that the way? yeah but you know it takes time for the official score report to reach so I am not sure if its worth it. But they should accept that way because honestly we SAT students dont have any other option to show them our scores.


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, yeah take it either from your computer or phone and then email it to them. I don't know if they really need the official report or not, however seeing that they've asked for it... I'll ask them again. They're site isn't that helpful...I mean Collegeboard doesn't have it listed. Do you know if DIMC has a code or not?


----------



## shahlakh (Jul 1, 2014)

No they dont have any code. Thats the problem.  But see if they are accepting the way you told me then I guess we should be ok with it. Because the point is that no one can fake their scores.  (thats why they want official score report) so whatever we will show them will be real. You see we dont have any options.


----------



## shahmeerlodi (Jul 2, 2014)

so then just to confirm, they accept the unofficial report on the website?


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

shahlakh said:


> No they dont have any code. Thats the problem.  But see if they are accepting the way you told me then I guess we should be ok with it. Because the point is that no one can fake their scores.  (thats why they want official score report) so whatever we will show them will be real. You see we dont have any options.


I lost you at options...What do you mean by options?

- - - Updated - - -

Please elaborate.


----------



## shahlakh (Jul 1, 2014)

Options I mean we are not provided with any official score report or some certificate of our SAT scores by the collegeboard themselves. Hence in that way we can realize that we dont have any other option to show the scores to DIMC.... rather we can either use the unofficial score report or the screenshot as you said.


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

@Shahmeerlodi: yes you can.


----------



## shahlakh (Jul 1, 2014)

shahmeerlodi said:


> so then just to confirm, they accept the unofficial report on the website?


I think they should but you can also prefer to send the screenshot. They should realize that there is no other way we can prove them that our scores are real and official.


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

No no wait.

- - - Updated - - -

They do give official score reports.

- - - Updated - - -

You have to put in a request for it or pay for it...


----------



## shahlakh (Jul 1, 2014)

Hahaha yeah I know but the problem is that its going to take time if you choose standard delivery which has a lower cost. Like you have to wait for two weeks to recieve the official report. And if you want to receive it immediately you need to pay more. Its called rush delivery as mentioned in their site. So yeah if you wish to go for it then you can but I guess we should first confirm from DIMC because in the end we might come to know that they didnt want the official report but just a screenshot. But I still feel that to be in safe side we should have an official SAT score report.


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah, you should go for it. Because I'm going for it too.  
It's not like they've told me sth that they aren't going to tell you.
And anyways, you've asked them about it. They'll make things clear for you in the email.

- - - Updated - - -

They'll accept you on the basis of your scores, if they're above 550. They'll guarantee you a place. They wont refuse us because the official report didn't reach on time, whether it takes 2 weeks or 2 months. They have no deadlines anyways...

- - - Updated - - -

And they'll know that the standard delivery takes time.


----------



## shahlakh (Jul 1, 2014)

hahah yeah right...lets see I hope they do answer 

Ok thanks a lot friend wish u good luck and to everyone who is applying.


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Anytime.


----------



## shahlakh (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh hey one more thing what about the application fees? Is there any application fees?


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Yup it's $600.


----------



## shahlakh (Jul 1, 2014)

Are you sure? This is the application fees I mean thats too much. :O No colleges have that much application fees. It must be $60. They must have added one more zero by mistake.


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes, I am sorry to say this but I am sure. http://www.duhs.edu.pk/institutes/dimc/DIMC-Brochure-Session-2014-20140410-3.pdf
Don't believe me, check it out for yourself.


----------



## shahlakh (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah I saw it. sorry sorry I got it why it is $600. Its an admission fees basically. I think admission fees and application fees are different. So in DIMC we have to directly pay the admission fees. I guess thats how it is.

Hahha actually I forgot one thing every college has admission fees. So the thing in DIMC is that they wont ask you application fees unlike other colleges. Pheww I was really shocked.


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Lol dude go to sleep. I think all the stress and tension of admissions is getting to you.

- - - Updated - - -

Or ... I think there's something wrong with me for reading that wrong .. Sorry for freaking you out 

- - - Updated - - -

And yeah you're right. You have to pay the admission fees directly to the university, their account details are in the brochure. The application fees is basically, if you're applying from your school...you pay it to them for sending it.


----------



## shahlakh (Jul 1, 2014)

Hahah dude its ok. Actually we two are stressed out cz this admission process is like a slow death  so u see


----------



## shahmeerlodi (Jul 2, 2014)

Can i scan my application and email it? If so what is the


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

I guess so...


----------

